# Brand new here -- Considering buying a 10 year old Gaggia d90 (2group). Advice?



## grebly (Nov 28, 2015)

I am new to espresso machines, but I am thinking about picking up this used machine for what I consider to be a pretty good deal (~$250USD). It was a restaurant machine, and I assume used fairly heavily, but it is still in working order (comes with external pump, reservoir). According to the owner, it was serviced every 6 months and routinely de-calcified. I anticipate a bit of a restoration, but is there anything major to look out for with this model? Anything words of warning or recommendations would be greatly appreciated, as I am a newbie here (and these do not seem to be that popular in North America)

The end goal would be a fairly complete restoration -- strip it down, powdercoat the frame and externals, etc. I saw a recent thread on this forum about the same topic, and I know of a German forum where they have rebuilt a few of these.

My concerns:


It is a 2-group, and according to old manuals, runs around 4kW off 110V. That is a lot of current! Anyone with a home machine that draws that much power? Definitely would require a 30A breaker minimum. I realize that this is complete overkill for a home machine. Should this be a deal breaker for me?

The external pump is kind of a pain.


I have attached a picture of a similar model. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

It's utterly unsuitable for a home machine. It may well be a money pit to restore, it will certainly be expensive to run and it will be totally over the top in a domestic kitchen. Don't let that stop you if you want it though!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't touch it. 110v... From America...external pump WTF!? Why go there!?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> I wouldn't touch it. 110v... From America...external pump WTF!? Why go there!?


I think he's from America.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> I think he's from America.


Canada


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It'd be like buying a bulldozer to dig your veggie patch when a spade would do..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But since 'gas' (petrol) is almost free in America (and I assume Canada) maybe their other energy is ludicrously cheap too? If so could be fairly inexpensive to run?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Might be a bit off beam here (and no offence intended) but anyone with a kitchen big enough for a 2 group is probably not bothered about the cost of electricity. Although this is a SE UK perspective where a square foot of space costs a year's wages.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

My brother runs a similar machine as his home unit........ There is a bypass on the element which allows it to be run off a 13amp plug top.

Takes approx 5-10mins longer to heat up but then produces great coffee all day......

In the 5yrs he has had it, it has required nothing but routine servicing....

The external pump is annoying but if it's hidden in a cupboard it's no biggy......

Would highly recommend one to anyone who has the space.

I have a smaller gaggia td 2 group which is also a commercial machine...

Cost fifty pounds from eBay......

Nice restoration project that makes great coffee.

Personally I think you should go for it......

Worst case scenario you can always sell it on if it doesn't work out.....

Good luck in you project..........


----------

